# Zeilenumbruch in <select>?



## UnqlPhriek (7. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Kurze Frage: Ist es irgendwie möglich innerhalb eines <select>-Dropdownmenüs
einen Zeilenumbruch zu erzeugen, damit das Feld nicht so lang wird?

Viele Grüße
UnqlPhriek


----------



## rootssw (8. März 2004)

Hallo!

Nein, das wirst du so nicht hinkriegen!
Sonst müsste das Select-Feld ja auch mehrzeilig werden.
Wenn du diesen Effekt unbedingt erreichen willst, solltest du vielleicht den Inhalt einfach auf zwei untereinander liegende Option-Tags verteilen und dann mittels JavaScript und onclick() festlegen, dass, wenn auf den zweiten der beiden Optionen geklickt wird, automatisch das erste selektiert wird.
Ist aber keine wirklich super gute Lösung!


----------

